# Glass's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

Phillip Glass has milked minimalism for all that its worth. If you haven't checked out these symphonies, it would be a good idea, especially if you like his violin concerto or minimalism in general. The finale movement of the 2nd starts with mixed rythm bells sounding out in a gingle, but if you can get past that nonesense their is some truelly ingenious music. The 3rd is for String Symphony, more formal but has very exciting movement that builds on one theme and adds various parts until it becomes a vast polyphonic beauty!


----------



## Asperjames (Nov 25, 2006)

Actually I bought a Naxos CD with those exact two pieces on it. Although I have yet to grasp post-modern implications in music, or minimalism as a whole yet, I liked them for the most part


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

I admit that I am a casual Glass fan. (blush)

My favourite piece of his is *Itaipu*, and orchestr+chorus biggie that puts minimalism in an interesting light, as it is combined with pseudo-"ethno" South American sounding rhythms.


----------



## Explorer-8 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Philip Glass*

I have heard Glass's violin concerto; North Star and Einstein on the beach. I may start to like the sound of something, but then I think, "I wish it would change key", or "I wish something else would happen". The basic sounds of the voices and the instruments are good up to a point, but then the fact that it is minimalism, with endless repetition, gets on my nerves.


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

Knock knock
Who's there?
Knock knock
Who's there?
Knock knock
Who's there?
Knock knock
Who's there?
Knock knock
Who's there?
Knock knock
Who's there?
Knock knock
Who's there?
Knock knock
Who's there?
Knock knock
Who's there?
Knock knock
Who's there?
Philip Glass


----------



## Hydrarchos (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't know what it says about me that I automatically assumed we'd be discussing Louis Glass's symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Hydrarchos said:


> I don't know what it says about me that I automatically assumed we'd be discussing Louis Glass's symphonies.


Whilst OP state that's in 2006 it is :lol: Philip Glass.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

man, I always thought complaining minimalism was repetitious was, to borrow something from a critic, "like complaining that Cecil Taylor plays too many notes" - i.e, no point complaining when you know what you're getting into going in. 


I actually love repetition in music, so I'm probably the right audience for Glass and Reich and etc (Lou Harrison isn't really a minimalist but I really *really* love what I've heard from him as well)


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Hydrarchos said:


> I don't know what it says about me that I automatically assumed we'd be discussing Louis Glass's symphonies.


Exactly what I thought..........or rather, hoped!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'm open minded. I'll give Glass's Second and Third Symphonies a listen to as soon as I finish up listening to his First, which I put in the CD deck just a couple of minutes ago.

Oops ... gotta go. Seems my CD deck is malfunctioning. Stuck on a repeat loop or something. Eww... awfully annoying, that.

By the way ...



Subutai said:


> Knock knock
> Who's there?
> Knock knock
> Who's there?
> ...


My own practice is: after the ninth non-response to my call of "Who's there?" I simply put on my noise-cancelling headphones and return to the music I was listening to. I'm not one to play games.


----------

